# southern NJ - 4 30 gallon containers of Liquid calcium chloride



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

As the title says I have 4 30 gallon open to offers.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Is anyone in the south jersey area interested? I need them gone come pick them up. Someone can use it.
Also have a half pallet of the blue bag puremelt from siteone


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

I need space these are free to anyone that wants to come get them. Good for pre-treating sidewalks. can spray out of a back pack sprayer.


----------



## Colonial Landscaping (Jul 14, 2018)

CHPL said:


> I need space these are free to anyone that wants to come get them. Good for pre-treating sidewalks. can spray out of a back pack sprayer.


Sent you a pm


----------

